

Ask HN: Favorite Place for Startup Jobs? - wakoumel

Is news.ycombinator.com/jobs your go to place, or somewhere else? How often do you look at what is out there?<p>And in the same vein, what are you looking for in a startup position? Equity, cool problems, location, great team members?
======
murz
<http://www.startuply.com/> was pretty popular back when I was fresh out of
college and looking for jobs.

~~~
wakoumel
Thanks for the input! I took a look at the site, nothing interesting about it
seems to jump out at me. I'm asking this question to see if there is a need
for some kind of leaderboard for what people consider the most interesting
companies to work at. A lot of the postings seem kind of haphazard and
unfocused.

------
tectonic
Also <http://www.startupers.com/>

